

Show HN: Ezcoupontracker-Saves coupon user time, money while protecting privacy - girinambari
http://ezcoupontracker.com

======
girinambari
Here is our story behind ezcoupontracker. 1) We get lot of emails from stores
with coupons/promotions, but loose track of those emails by next day because
new set of emails from same store, because emails are sorted based on received
date instead of coupon expiry date. Ezcoupontracker solves this. It separates
promotions and coupons and sorts coupon emails based on expiry date instead of
received date. Ezcoupontracker fixes broken Gmail promotions tab and helps
both users as retails to have higher return from their effort (Save money)

2) All information from the email is summarized, so user don't need to open
email to learn more about what it is and our Android app will be handy at
checkout, save time

3) Users don't need to share their personal email ID with stores (which most
of the cases will be sold to spam), they can use Ezcoupontracker emailID which
has less personal information, users privacy is protected.

We have our Android app (Version1) in Playstore.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ezcoupon.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ezcoupon.activity&hl=en)

------
girinambari
Hi, I am one of founders of ezcoupontracker. In shot summary, this application
helps coupon users to track all their coupons at single place and searching
for them will be easy, last but not least users don't need to share their
personal email at stores, they can use email Id provided by ezcoupontracker.
Happy to answer any questions.

